# How much pumpkin for a 12 week pup



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Puppy has pudding poo. Took a fecal sample in and it is negative. I missed the phone call my husband took it. Vet said to feed pumpkin. But he didn't ask how much... Arrgg! I found some canned 100% pumpkin in the baking section of the store. How much should I give him?


----------



## MileHighShepherd (Feb 9, 2014)

I would say a table spoon. At least that is what I have found effective.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

I used to feed a lot of pumpkin when my girl sage had pudding poo. And it worked very well and she loved it. I'd say feed as much as your comfortable with. I mixed it with her kibble.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Do another stool sample. Parasites dont always show up in first one. Could be coccidia or Giardia. Hard to detect. Also give her digestive enzymes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's 100% pumpkin but make sure it isn't pie mix. i use
pumpkin in water only.



shepherdmom said:


> Puppy has pudding poo. Took a fecal sample in and it is negative. I missed the phone call my husband took it. Vet said to feed pumpkin. But he didn't ask how much... Arrgg!
> 
> I found some canned 100% pumpkin in the baking section of the store. How much should I give him?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> it's 100% pumpkin but make sure it isn't pie mix. i use
> pumpkin in water only.


How can you tell if its pie mix? Ingredients say pumpkin. It doesn't say anything else added. But I did get it from baking section. Where else do I look for canned pumpkin?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you'll know pie mix. it's going to have sugar and all
sorts of additives and instructions. i see canned pumpkin 
in water in the canned vegetable section of the store. 
when you read the ingredients it should say pumpkin and water. 
you can bake a pumpkin and use that.




shepherdmom said:


> How can you tell if its pie mix? Ingredients say pumpkin. It doesn't say anything else added. But I did get it from baking section. Where else do I look for canned pumpkin?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> you'll know pie mix. it's going to have sugar and all
> sorts of additives. i see canned pumpkin in the canned
> vegetable section of the store. when you read the ingredients
> it should say pumpkin and water. you can bake a pumpkin
> and use that.


Ingredients just say pumpkin. Nothing else. No sugar and additives not even water.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mydogs said:


> Do another stool sample. Parasites dont always show up in first one. Could be coccidia or Giardia. Hard to detect. Also give her digestive enzymes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is his second sample. He had one done at the rescue before he came home. He has been home 4 days now. 



> I would say a table spoon. At least that is what I have found effective


A tablespoon how often. Once a day? Twice a day?


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Tablespoon each meal


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mydogs said:


> Tablespoon each meal
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you!


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

I give mine pumpkin in his Kong! I don't know if that is how I SHOULD do it but I do. He has been interested in eating his own poo since I got him 2 weeks ago so I feed him pineapple in his food bowl with his kibble and it seems to be working now. I just changed foods to the Natures Domain and his poo has been softer then I would like but I am hoping given time he will get used to it, only changed a couple days ago. 
He gets a kong a few times a week as a toy and I stick the pumpkin in that with the potatoes and carrots and treats and stuff.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> He has been home 4 days now.


Could be related from the stress of all the changes in his life. I fed mine (15 weeks old) two tbsp per meal and it worked well.
You could change his food if it continues.
Raw green tripe works well too is my experience.


----------

